# Men of PerC! Can you handle watching chick flicks with your girlfriend?



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

If it's a romantic comedy, I'll probably be ok. If it's drama, probably not.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Depends on the movie. 

-ZDD


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't mind the odd one but usually not my thing...With the right person of course.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Sometimes I like them actually, yet I think there's many bad ones too that I may not be interested in. 

Usually I like dialogue character-driven movies more than say action movies. Sometimes, "Chick flicks" fall especially under that category.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Of course I can do it. It may be boring, but many things in life are boring.

Yes, if it is important to her, I'll watch a chick flick. I watched "Pride & Prejudice" with my daughter because she asked me to. Not my favorite thing, but not too bad, either.

I do draw the line at stupid stuff, though. Gratuitous sex, violence, are dumb and a real turn off. Horror or weirdness such as vampires, unicorns, or pixie dust won't keep my attention for long. Keep it real and I'm intrigued.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I can easily handle an occasional chick flick at the theater, but mindless sitcoms that belittle men as idiotic incompetents are a no go.
I'd rather sit through a chick flick rather than watch Big Bang Theory depict a few nerdy guys as awkward socially inept wankers.


----------

